#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet

## Mohamed

.   : *1*.   *Start* *2*.   *Control Panel* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *3.   Regional and Language Options* 
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *4.  Languages* *5.  Detalis* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

        (      )    [FONT='Times','serif'].
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 6.  *Add* **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *7. *   [/FONT]   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 *8.* *         102* 
*       102 * 
** 
*,* *  OK* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *9*.  
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *10*.  
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

  

<img alt="http://home.no.net/anyas/anyaflower382.gif" border="0">
  
         


  *  1   3*     *1*.   *Start* *2*.   *Control Panel* *3.   Regional and Language Options* 
  *4.* ** *  Advanced*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 *5*.     *OK*   *Apply*            <img alt="http://home.no.net/anyas/anyaflower382.gif" border="0">  
     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
   
 *  1   4*     *1*.   *Start* *2*.   *Control Panel* *3.   Regional and Language Options* 
 *4. * * Advanced*
 *5*.      **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
  ** 
*OK*  * Apply*   *6* -      **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
   **  **     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  *<img alt="http://home.no.net/anyas/anyaflower382.gif" border="0">*See More:

----------


## asos2000

salamo 3alekom

could you please upload the file again

Hasan

----------

